# RR: 136. Verdi: Requiem



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Giulini (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1963)










2.	Toscanini (cond.), Nelli, Barbieri, di Stefano, Siepi, NBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw Chorale	(1951)










3.	Fricsay (cond.), Stader, Radev, Krebs, Borg, RIAS Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1953)










4.	Solti (cond.), Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti, Talvela, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)










5.	Karajan (cond.), Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti, Ghiaurov, Milan Teatro alla Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1969)










6.	Reiner (cond.), Price, Elias, Björling, Tozzi, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Singverein	(1960)










7.	Serafin (cond.), Caniglia, Stignani, Gigli, Pinza, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1939)










8.	Gardiner (cond.), Orgonášová, Von Otter, Canonici, Miles, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1992)










9.	Shaw (cond.), Dunn, Curry, Hadley, Plishka, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)










10.	Toscanini (cond.), Milanov, Castagna, Björling, Moscona, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1940)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Giulini (cond.), Schwarzkopf, Ludwig, Gedda, Ghiaurov, Philharmonia Orchestra & Chorus	(1963)
2.	Toscanini (cond.), Nelli, Barbieri, di Stefano, Siepi, NBC Symphony Orchestra, Robert Shaw Chorale	(1951)
3.	Fricsay (cond.), Stader, Radev, Krebs, Borg, RIAS Symphony Orchestra, St. Hedwig's Cathedral Choir	(1953)
4.	Solti (cond.), Sutherland, Horne, Pavarotti, Talvela, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Vienna State Opera Chorus	(1969)
5.	Karajan (cond.), Price, Cossotto, Pavarotti, Ghiaurov, Milan Teatro alla Scala Orchestra & Chorus	(1969)
6.	Reiner (cond.), Price, Elias, Björling, Tozzi, Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Wiener Singverein	(1960)
7.	Serafin (cond.), Caniglia, Stignani, Gigli, Pinza, Rome Opera Orchestra & Chorus	(1939)
8.	Gardiner (cond.), Orgonášová, Von Otter, Canonici, Miles, Orchestre Révolutionnaire et Romantique, Monteverdi Choir	(1992)
9.	Shaw (cond.), Dunn, Curry, Hadley, Plishka, Atlanta Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1987)
10.	Toscanini (cond.), Milanov, Castagna, Björling, Moscona, NBC Symphony Orchestra & Chorus	(1940)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

